# Radiostar Generation Remote car starter



## bobbychin11 (Dec 31, 2014)

How do i program a remote for a Radiostar Generation vehicle security system Model # RSA0591, my original remote has been damaged, so i found the spare remote but i can find the users manual to program it. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Google will be your friend there.


----------

